# Hilton Head Island



## rreno (Nov 19, 2008)

After Xmas going to Hilton Head Island.  Can anybody give some suggestions on restaurants in the area.


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 20, 2008)

We had a Dine About coupon for Bella's(Port Royal Plaza) that we used tonight.  Our Italian dishes were very good.  A couple of locals said their pizza was the best.  Prices were very reasonable.  We always enjoy the "Early Bird" specials at Charley's Crab.  Be sure to give your AAA card for a 10% discount.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 20, 2008)

rreno said:


> After Xmas going to Hilton Head Island.  Can anybody give some suggestions on restaurants in the area.



When I went there in August, I asked a friend who goes there at least once every year, and here are the notes I received (note some items have have a summer twist to them):



> _Regarding restaurants, I suggest you pick up some of the free magazines in the resort lobby for Dining and Restaurants.  I know there is one that has sample menus in them, which would allow you to get the address and see if the cost is in line with expectations.
> 
> All of the places I'm recommending, you can wear shorts to and are casual places to eat.
> 
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2008)

Last September we tried Ocean Grille at 1 Shelter Cove Lane at the harbor.  The food was delicious, service was excellent, we'd go back in a heartbeat.  Try one of the specials, any one, and you won't go wrong.  We sat outside but the setup inside looked very nice too.

We also finally made it to the Sea Shack at 6 Pope Ave. that week for lunch one day.  Any time someone asks here about Hilton Head restaurants that one comes up for no-frills good food cheap, and the hype is correct.  It's not a fancy dinner place by any stretch of the imagination (reminds me of "cheeburger, cheeburger, fries" actually) but it is very good fresh food.  Oh, and take out a slice of key lime pie for later that night when you're not stuffed anymore.  Excellent!

Susan


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 20, 2008)

If you go to Tug reviews, you will get a lot of suggestions there. Look up different resort reviews, and I think there is a sticky there of restaurant suggestions.


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 20, 2008)

We were in Hilton Head in September. We tried the Sea Shack on day for lunch. We went back for 1 more lunch and 3 dinners. Great food. Don't miss it.


----------



## jme (Nov 21, 2008)

*my list*

Hilton Head restaurants....my list 

My personal HHI restaurant list: (Get the MENU GUIDE at the rack near check-in desk to view many actual menus!!!! Casual dress anywhere--- Sometimes men wear a sport jacket, but not necessary or required. Reservations highly suggested at most.) 
---------------------------------------------------

Fine dining restaurants (no particular order, but ALL OF THESE are "can't miss" category....tried and true!!!): Santa Fe, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, Sunset Grille, Crane's Tavern, Frankie Bones, Michael Anthony's, Catch 22, The Studio, Marley's Island Grille, Redfish, Bonefish, Old Fort Pub, CQ's, Westin Hotel's seafood buffet. (all are still casual dress)

Casual seafood: Old Oyster Factory, Kingfisher, Crazy Crab at Harbour Town. (also, Westin Hotel's seafood buffet, but it's so good, and pricey, that I placed it in the fine dining category above ) 

Breakfast: Skillet's, Waterfront Cafe (formerly Cafe Europa), Hilton Head Diner, Signe's. 

Mexican: San Miguel's .

Most popular (extreme casual/family fun/teens' choice):: Wild Wing Cafe. 

Lunch: Truffles, British Open Pub, Hilton Head Diner, Waterfront Cafe (at lighthouse).

Casual family ( very popular, inexpensive) : Aunt Chilada's. 

***** I have to add these notes, for FEAR that somebody may live life and NOT have the pleasure of experiencing these:::: at Santa Fe, order either the Grouper or the Cowboy Cut Rib Chop---both are unique & beyond fantastic. At Crane's Tavern, try the prime rib (or anything else)....All the other restaurants on my "fine dining" list have extraordinary entrees (ESPECIALLY Charlie's L'Etoile Verte and Sunset Grille, two of the very finest, and most romantic !!!! Sunset at Sunset Grille is very nice. So is cuisine.) None of these will disappoint. 

*****Enjoy, Marty (jme)**********************************
P.S. Also, trust anything that DAVE says!!!


----------



## Janette (Nov 22, 2008)

You have received wonderful suggestions. We also like Kenny B's in the Bi-Lo plaza on Pope avenue near Coligny. It is very inexpensive and good food. It is very small, very casual. In my opinion, the seafood is better than Sea Shack. He also has a great brunch on Sat and Sun. I have given up fried foods so I always get grilled or blackened but the fried is great.


----------



## rreno (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all I will take all into consideration.


----------



## Mike327 (Nov 24, 2008)

Charley's Crab is very good.  We also like Alexander's in Palmetto Dunes, and a small Tapas place at Pineland station (service is slow) near the Movie theater.


----------



## Poette (Nov 28, 2008)

We just got back from Hilton Head and had a fabulous early bird at Claude & Ulies in Moss Creek Plaza - the first traffic light off the island.  They have 2 groups to choose from; one is $13.95, the other is $15.95. Selections are limited but include dessert, veggie & starch. I had veal, hubby had salmon both were outstanding...along with the bread pudding!


----------



## The Big Dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

*Dockside has great Seafood*

We visited Beaufort and toured the city then with some friends, who came with us and took us out to a place near Beaufort called "Dockside". It has been selected as the best seafood place in the Beaufort county the last six years in a row by the readers of the local newspaper. This is a must see if you want great seafood. It opens about 4:00PM and the seafood was the best I have ever had and reasonable priced. Would rate it a A+.

Check out these reviews of Dockside:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...930,1&sa=X&oi=local_result&resnum=1&ct=result


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Link to HHI Restaurant Guide*

Here's a link to the restaurant guide. There are pages regarding early bird specials that include a drink or dessert if dining before 5:30 or 6 pm. 

http://hhidining.com

I have bought certificates on restaurant.com for a few places including The Studio on Pope Ave. Their ribeye steak is very good but it is about $30 pp to dine their for the entree. Often someone posts a coupon code so you end up paying $3-$5 or so to get a $10 or $25 coupon towards your meal . Read restrictions on dining times and the amount you need to spend to use the coupon. Normally it's somewhere between $35-$60 before the coupon amount is deducted.   www.restaurant.com 

Here is another site that has to do's, first time to HH info and restaurant info. It is updated annually. Scroll to the links at the bottom.

http://www.hhisleinfo.com/favorite_places_&_activities.htm


I have been going to HHI for 6 years or more and I am still trying places because there are so many restaurants to choose from. I have an ongoing list for each visit.

If you join the Sticky Fingers Club and use HHI as your home resort you will get email offers for a free dessert or appetizer. I recommend the wings. This is a must stop for us when we visit. We like Wild Wings too. 
http://www.stickyfingersribs.com/location_detail.asp?restID=5


BigDawg added Dockside to my list. They have steamers which is hard to find. I do not care for oysters.  Old Oyster Factory  menu had many choices but no clams at all. Coming from New England we love steamed or fried clams with bellys not strips.


If you eat at The Old Oyster Factory go in the daylight so you can admire the view. We were there at night and missed out.


----------

